# New member and new housing!



## Eyal (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello All members here at Mantidforum!

My name is David and im from Sweden! This forum might be perfect for questions!  

I ordered 2 R.Basalis from Lars in germany!  (mantisanddragons) and will be coming soon.

Hope these terarriums will be suited for them. Both are in instar L6/L7.

Built the background myself  (I want them to look good in their new habitats!





Temperature : 26 C (About 80 F) Is it ok?

Humidity : 60 % when sprayed

Heard that this mantis is quite easy going with the humi. and temp. true?

Please Comment!

David (Newbie)


----------



## MantisNation (Nov 2, 2008)

David said:


> Hello All members here at Mantidforum!My name is David and im from Sweden! This forum might be perfect for questions!
> 
> I ordered 2 R.Basalis from Lars in germany!  (mantisanddragons) and will be coming soon.
> 
> ...


Hello David, and welcome. Very nice terrariums! 80F is fine and humidity is best between 60-70%

Mantids are pretty easy going when it comes to temperature, as far as humidity, it doesnt play a big role in their life until it comes time to molt. if the humidity is not up there when they begin molting, they will most likely get stuck in their older exoskeleton while trying to shed.

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## Eyal (Nov 2, 2008)

MantisNation said:


> Hello David, and welcome. Very nice terrariums! 80F is fine and humidity is best between 60-70%Mantids are pretty easy going when it comes to temperature, as far as humidity, it doesnt play a big role in their life until it comes time to molt. if the humidity is not up there when they begin molting, they will most likely get stuck in their older exoskeleton while trying to shed.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Eros


Ow ok nice. Like all reptiles when humidity is good.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi David, and welcome to the forum! Nice to have you here.  

Your enclosure looks really nice. What is the "bubbly/rocky" looking material in the background? And did you dust it somehow with sand or something? Just curious.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, how is Lars? haven't heard from him in a good while, since he lost his forum password! Welcome again, from OHIO!


----------



## Eyal (Nov 3, 2008)

Katnapper said:


> Hi David, and welcome to the forum! Nice to have you here.  Your enclosure looks really nice. What is the "bubbly/rocky" looking material in the background? And did you dust it somehow with sand or something? Just curious.


Hm.. Dont know what its called in English, but its kind of a foam that you spray out of a large tube pressure (gas). The foam expands and you can put stuff in it , then after spraying with water it expands/hardning. AH, found it! Coat Foam its called

Its great material


----------



## Eyal (Nov 3, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Welcome to the forum, how is Lars? haven't heard from him in a good while, since he lost his forum password! Welcome again, from OHIO!


Think he is alright


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 3, 2008)

David said:


> My name is David and im from Sweden! This forum might be perfect for questions!  I ordered 2 R.Basalis from Lars in germany!  (mantisanddragons) and will be coming soon.
> 
> Hope these terarriums will be suited for them. Both are in instar L6/L7.
> 
> ...


Hi David, welcome! nice custom made cage. If you could add more stick and leaves that would be great. Most of the time this species (or any other mantis species) will hang on top of cage so have some net screen for ventilation and footing. Temperature can be higher up to 85-90F during the day. Also, the Rhombodera sp Lars selling at the moment is from my stock originally, it has yet to be confirmed as Rh. basilis so at this time it is more appropriate to call it Rhombodera sp., or just the common name shield mantis


----------



## Eyal (Nov 3, 2008)

yen_saw said:


> Hi David, welcome! nice custom made cage. If you could add more stick and leaves that would be great. Most of the time this species (or any other mantis species) will hang on top of cage so have some net screen for ventilation and footing. Temperature can be higher up to 85-90F during the day. Also, the Rhombodera sp Lars selling at the moment is from my stock originally, it has yet to be confirmed as Rh. basilis so at this time it is more appropriate to call it Rhombodera sp., or just the common name shield mantis


Hello!  Alright, then i will get one of your shield mantis  Great, i will put them in the chameleon room, then it will be higher temps.


----------



## Headspace (Nov 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rick (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey, welcome. Please be sure to use the search feature for some of your basic questions.


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Nov 4, 2008)

sup david! from san diego

nice enclosure good luck!

and happy posting


----------



## kmsgameboy (Nov 25, 2008)

David said:


> Hello All members here at Mantidforum!My name is David and im from Sweden! This forum might be perfect for questions!
> 
> I ordered 2 R.Basalis from Lars in germany!  (mantisanddragons) and will be coming soon.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thats a great looking mantid home!!!


----------

